
How to Price US Citizenship  - dwynings
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/quelch/2009/11/how_to_price_us_citizenship.html
======
makecheck
Maybe the price is a factor, but I suspect it's just this: there isn't much
difference between a green card and citizenship. You can do "almost"
everything with a green card that a citizen can do.

The green card process is extremely long: years and years of bureaucracy, lots
of forms and lawyers that cost money, and even a medical exam and
fingerprints. Becoming a citizen means another form, another fee, and studying
to answer questions that (if Jaywalking is any indication) natural born
citizens don't even know the answers to.

~~~
neilc
Not only that, but INS treat green card applicants (and really all other
members of the public) like crap. I know lots of Indian software engineers in
Silicon Valley who earn hefty salaries, manage large teams, and start
companies -- and they can all tell you stories about how terribly they've been
treated by the INS.

------
keeptrying
Things you cant do with out citizenship:

1\. Stay out of the country for more than 2 years at a time. Some people say
that you have to be in the country at least 6 months in a year. So sailing
across the world etc is out.

2\. Bring your aging parents to this country to live with you on a permanent
basis.

3\. Marry someone who is not an american and have them live with you
immediately. (They have to wait till their visa is approved - usually a 1-2
year process).

4\. Vote.

